# I finally did it !!!!



## chris88 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got off the phone and placed an order for a Lang's 48 patio. Now I need to start getting some wood.


----------



## wutang (Sep 25, 2008)

And a freezer full of meat! Congrats on the new smoker.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Chris,
    Congratulations on your purchase! I've never used a Lang but from what I've heard, it's one of the very best. Hope you have lots of great smokes and that you keep us all posted with lots of posts and especially pictures. By the way, have you thought of what you will smoke on your "Madin Voyage."


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2008)

Chris congrats on the new smoker be sure to post pics when it arrives.


----------



## chris88 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks I think it will be some butts. Then who knows after that.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats, you will absolutely love it!


----------



## big d's (Sep 25, 2008)

I did the same thing Monday. I ordered an 84 Monday and can't wait. 

This is all new to me, but my partner (daughter) has experience at catering BBQ for the past few years where she works. She wants to go on her own, so we're going to try. 

I'm like you, I got to start getting some wood.


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 25, 2008)

congrats man, I'm still waiting for the call to tell me when mine will be here. Needless to say I'm getting antsy.


----------



## ddave (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats on your new smoker.  From what other Lang owners on here have said, you'll love it.

I wish I lived closer to Georgia.  I would love to have a 48 Patio or Mobile but I am afraid to ask what it would cost to ship it to California. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 25, 2008)

500 bucks for shipping to California.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrads on the purchase of the new Lang. Looking forward to seeing the pics and all of the great Q from it.
  One lucky person you are...


----------



## chris88 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am paying 500 for shipping to Louisiana. For the last two weeks I have been working in Louisiana and TX after the hurricanes. So I had to pay the increase in price to. But I work hard and I figured that this one will last me a long time.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## chris88 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a question for yall when I get my new smoker I know you have to season it. I did read what was on the Lang's web page. Can anyone tell me the best way are what did yall do to season yours.


----------



## capt (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!  After seeing Capt Dan's, I have been kicking around the idea myself.  Did they give you an estimated delivery date?


----------



## chris88 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, I just asked them it it can be delivered on the 10 and they said ok.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 27, 2008)

You dog! I got nothin but envy. But hey my time is comin.


----------



## ddave (Sep 27, 2008)

Hmmm . . .. not as bad as I would have thought . . . would make it right around $2000 for the patio or $2500 for the mobile.

Now to convnce the wife . . .

Dave


----------



## chris88 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I made a lot of over time with the two hurricanes. Your time will come


----------



## chris88 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just tell her the people on the forum make you do it.


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 28, 2008)

The shipping on the mobile will probably be more. I bought the 48 patio, which was 500 for shipping and was quoted 600 for the 60 patio.


----------



## rickandtaz (Sep 28, 2008)

I took out the grates and coated every thing, inside and out with peanut oil, coat the grates and put them back in. Build a nice hot fire in the fire box. Your fire needs to get up to at least 400deg on the therm. and keep it there for a couple of hours. When I was at Ben's shop he told me, "the longer, the better, all afternoon would be fine". Let it cool completely, clean out the fire box and recoat every thing with oil. Might be over kill but, I did this twice to my Lang when I first got it home, once is probably fine. 

After every smoke, I clean it out and wipe down the outside with a thin coat of oil. Keeps it looking brand new, even the paint on the top of my fire box is still there after many smokes. 

Congrats on the new Smoker Chris! You're going to enjoy cooking on that Lang.


----------



## chris88 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, and congrats on your new smoker to. How do you like it? When you say coat inside and out are you talking about the smoke camber and the fire box and out side of the smoker. I am thinking about the rust later on in the year. And how to prevent it. I might just have to keep it in the garage but that is going to be a pain in the butt.


----------



## dono (Sep 28, 2008)

fill up the firebox with hardwood, and put a pan of water in the meat chamber and let her rip, get her good and hot for a couple hours, that's how I did it


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 28, 2008)

Clean the inside well before curing to remove grindings, oil, ect. 

I sprayed all down inside until obviously wet with Pam. Built a smokey fire with oak and slowly raised the temp to 400. After 2 hrs I lowered the temp to 250 and smoked for 4 more hours at the lower temp. Worked well and I hope this helps.
Rick


----------



## rickandtaz (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't have the option of keeping mine in a garage, I wish I could do that. Like you, I'm concerned about rust so after every smoke, I spray and wipe down the outside with peanut oil or EVOO, Pam would work just as well. Pay particular attention to all the welds, that's the first place rust will start. Also, as soon the fire box is cold (this may take longer than you think for all the coals to go completely out, at least a day or two) clean the ash out the fire box. Never let the ash sit long in the fire box. I use a big shop vac with a dry wall dust bag in it for this. Vacuum, scrape with metal putty knife, and then vacuum again. Since I have to keep mine outside, I'm probably a little anal about keeping it clean and oiled. 

Also, this is what Ben Lang told me when I picked mine up. After the food comes out of the smoker, keep the fire hot, throw on a couple more logs. Open the drain valve, take a water hose and mist the inside of the cooking chamber very thoroughly, all surfaces, top, sides, grates, every where. You want to create a lot of steam, this will clean the inside. Close the door and keep your fire hot until the cooking chamber is completely dry. Let it cool and then spray with oil. This isn't nearly as much hassle as it sounds.

As for liking the Lang, I can't imagine a easier wood burner to cook with. Reverse flow gives you nice even temps. I'm sure there are lots of very good smokers and other designs out there that others prefer but, I have no regrets about buying a Lang. Hope this helps, looking forward to seeing your Qview.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome!
Can't wait to see it in action. Good luck with your new toy!


----------



## chris88 (Oct 10, 2008)

I got the smoker Wednesday. Man this thing is great it is well built I am seasoning it right now. I had to get some guys from work to help me and the driver to get it off the trailer.


----------



## white cloud (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats on that great machine


----------



## hacksaw (Oct 10, 2008)

That is THE exact same model I am saving my pennies for!  I am so jealous and think you should put up some pics RIGHT NOW!  Seriously, good buy! Cant wait till the change jar is full!


----------



## chris88 (Oct 10, 2008)

I will take some pics and post them. It is worth it. The pic on the web page is not the same one you get. The one you get is much nicer. Just make sure the day it will be delivered you have some people to help get it off the trailer. He had a 84, 60 and two 48 on the trailer. The 48's where on the front.


----------



## chris88 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a question what is the best way to clean out the fire box?


----------



## hacksaw (Oct 10, 2008)

I believe your firebox question is answered on the webpage for Lang under their F.A.Q.'s  (I may be mistaken).  I am still jealous!  Good for you, enjoy it and post pics ASAP!


----------



## chris88 (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are some pics of the new smoker


----------



## pinkmeat (Oct 10, 2008)

That is serious man. Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## big d's (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice smoker Chris. 

I just got home from Langs myself at 5pm. I can't wait for the morning to season it. Ben has a nice operation going on. Real nice guy. He gave thorough instructions on the do and don'ts. 

I was kinda worried about towing my 84 with my Ranger after hearing a post or two about them squatting down other folks trucks. No problem with my 2wd. I pulled it 347 miles and don't feel there was a loss of power. Only time I felt it was when stopping.


----------



## chris88 (Oct 10, 2008)

You will love it. The 84 is one big smoker I was able to look at the one on the trailer. Ben is a very nice guy and easy to talk to. Do what he told you to do during the seasoning. Because when I got my smoker up to 300* and misted it with water a lot of dirty water came out if the drain. And the temps came back up pretty quick. I can't wait for Sunday I think I will do some butts and a chicken.


----------

